# Ancient City.



## Roger (Apr 2, 2009)

This is Matera in southern Italy, I posted some shots several months ago and have been doing some re-edits....this an infrared image.


----------



## timethief (Apr 2, 2009)

very nice. looks very good with the IR effect too. I dont like the vignetting though. 
Clouds give the picture a lively effect , really good job.


----------



## Marc Kurth (Apr 2, 2009)

Stunning, Roger. 

Generally an image like this would feel "too busy" but you've pulled it off nicely with the processing and IR. This image is one that I find myself exploring for extended periods. Based on a previous comment you made, I assume that you plan to print it on Metallic?

Marc


----------



## woojiebear (Apr 2, 2009)

nicely done!
i actually like the vignetting - but that's kinda my style heh
usually i would think is too busy too... but i don't !
clouds are great - beautiful!


----------



## Roger (Apr 2, 2009)

timethief said:


> very nice. looks very good with the IR effect too. I dont like the vignetting though.
> Clouds give the picture a lively effect , really good job.



thanks glad you like it....the original image was IR, I edited it with Silver Efex Pro, which is where the vignette was added.



Marc Kurth said:


> Stunning, Roger.
> 
> Generally an image like this would feel "too busy" but you've pulled it off nicely with the processing and IR. This image is one that I find myself exploring for extended periods. Based on a previous comment you made, I assume that you plan to print it on Metallic?
> 
> Marc



thanks a lot Marc, agree this could be a busy scene but as you say the IR has pierced the scene to create a nice pictorial effect for me.....interestingly though I have a colour shot taken with my 15mm fish and it also looks really good.....indeed you guessed correctly about printing. I picked up a print today and was impressed by the quality, so more will get done now.



woojiebear said:


> nicely done!
> i actually like the vignetting - but that's kinda my style heh
> usually i would think is too busy too... but i don't !
> clouds are great - beautiful!



thanks a lot woojiebear .


----------



## Chiller (Apr 2, 2009)

This deserves to be framed, and put up where everyone can see it.   Brilliant shot. :thumbup::thumbup:.oh, I like the vignetting.


----------



## SympL (Apr 2, 2009)

This is an image one can get lost in for a while.
Well done, Roger.


----------



## let_it_be_a_photo (Apr 2, 2009)

I don't really prefer cityscapes, but this is my favourite!


----------



## Roger (Apr 3, 2009)

Chiller said:


> This deserves to be framed, and put up where everyone can see it.   Brilliant shot. :thumbup::thumbup:.oh, I like the vignetting.



thanks a lot Chiller .



SympL said:


> This is an image one can get lost in for a while.
> Well done, Roger.



thanks very much SympL.



let_it_be_a_photo said:


> I don't really prefer cityscapes, but this is my favourite!



thanks a lot, appreciate your comment.


----------



## Fox Paw (Apr 3, 2009)

I don't know how I missed this until now.  Like everyone else, I think it's really terrific.  You frequently make me wish I were equipped to try IR.


----------



## Roger (Apr 6, 2009)

Fox Paw said:


> I don't know how I missed this until now.  Like everyone else, I think it's really terrific.  You frequently make me wish I were equipped to try IR.



thanks Fox Paw.....I think IR is worth the investment, whether it be a filter or a converted camera.


----------



## oldfilm (Apr 6, 2009)

Very cool photo!


----------



## Rere (Apr 7, 2009)

Wonderful photo!!!! It reminds me of a drawing. I think the vignetting leads the eye into the center.


----------



## Artograph (Apr 7, 2009)

Wow!!  Very nice!  Love it!!

:O)


----------



## Roger (Apr 8, 2009)

oldfilm said:


> Very cool photo!



thank you very much.



Rere said:


> Wonderful photo!!!! It reminds me of a drawing. I think the vignetting leads the eye into the center.



thanks a lot Rere and glad you like the vignetting.



Artograph said:


> Wow!!  Very nice!  Love it!!
> 
> :O)



thanks a lot .


----------



## daithi33 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi Roger - lovely shot and composition.

This scene must have looked great at dusk/night too - 

Did you manage to get any evening shots of the same scene?

daithi


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice picture i want to come to Italy so bad very nice picture


----------



## abraxas (Apr 8, 2009)

Whoa!  Great shot Roger, absolutely great!


----------



## The Empress (Apr 9, 2009)

WOW that is absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## Roger (Apr 9, 2009)

daithi33 said:


> Hi Roger - lovely shot and composition.
> 
> This scene must have looked great at dusk/night too -
> 
> ...



thanks very much....no unfortunately we were only there for a few hours, I agree some early evening shots would look good.



Dcrymes84 said:


> Very nice picture i want to come to Italy so bad very nice picture



thanks a lot....hope you make it here, plenty to see and do.



abraxas said:


> Whoa!  Great shot Roger, absolutely great!



thanks a lot Walter.



The Empress said:


> WOW that is absolutely stunning!!!



thanks Empress .


----------



## KylePeterson (Apr 9, 2009)

Cool shot!  The clouds make it for me.


----------



## Mesoam (Apr 9, 2009)

awesome!


----------



## aliaks (Apr 10, 2009)

GREAT JOB!!


----------



## Roger (Apr 11, 2009)

KylePeterson said:


> Cool shot!  The clouds make it for me.



thanks a lot....I was very fortunate on the day.



Mesoam said:


> awesome!



thanks very much .



aliaks said:


> GREAT JOB!!



thank you .


----------

